# northern reward



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

I am looking for help in tracing information on a trawler my grandfather was tragically killed on way back in 1937. The Northern Reward sailed out of Fleetwood LO 168 I think though my grandad was from Grimsby. My father who is 90 yrs old has recently been telling me all about his father and I would love to be able to go round and show him a folder with as much info as I can gather abbout him, but I have searched on the internet and find very little reference to the Northern Reward even our local paper archive has little to offer. Any of you wise old guys out there have any info or help, I would indeed be very grateful a photo would be brilliant

Thanks Rexy(Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.mikes-place.connectfree.co.uk/codendgal7/reward.html
http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/hx276.html
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=N

Best I can find just now


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
NORTHERN REWARD together with several fishing vessels with a Northern prefix originally fished out of Fleetwood but were unsucessful and transfered to Grimsby. They still retained their London registry until after WW2.
If I were you, post on the fishing vessel forum on this site. There is a thread there for Grimsby vessels and someone may have a photo.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6320

Roger


----------



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info but my grandad was lost on the Northern Reward in March 1937 before it moved to Grimsby later that year. All a little confusing really seeing as he lived in Grimsby, but he was a mate by trade but looking for a trip he opted to go to Fleetwood and signed on as a deckhand on his ill fated trip. The accident occured whilst attempting a rescue of another Grimsby trawler Favorita which was floundering off rocks off the coast of Iceland. Any further help would be appreciated
rexy


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

Favorita Lost 6 Mar 1937 Utskalar Reef 7.15 Pm After Leaving Reykjavik After Being Arrested For Illegal Fishing On 5 Mar And Was Fined 20000kr Gear And Catch Confiscated Sk Norris Fwd Trawler Northern Reward Answered Sos Also Northern Duke Set To Help Northern Reward Lowered One Of Her Small Boats With 6 Crew In To Go To The Gy Vessel And In This Process A Deckie Called J Robinson Had Been Killed I Will Look In The Local Paper For Anything More


----------



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

cheers osta thats the very thing Im looking for J.Robinson was my grandad


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

*Northern Reward*

A small item in the Times newspaper of Monday March 8th 1937 says

FAVORITA - Wick Wireless Station March 7
Following received from British trawler Favorita (GSKP) at 10.26 pm March 6; ashore Uskalor Reef, Iceland, bumping badly, require assistance.
Following received from British trawler Northern Reward at 3.29 a.m. G.M.T. - Re Favorita: all hands safe aboard Northern Reward. Favorita still ashore.

Apparently, immediately prior to running aground, the skipper of the Favorita had been fined for fishing in Icelandic territorial waters. At the later Board of Trade inquiry, the skipper had his licence suspended for 9 months because a proper lookout was not kept and the vessel was not navigated with proper and seamanlike care.

Hilary


----------



## Kirky (Aug 21, 2012)

*Northern reward*

My father was a member of the crew of the Northern reward


----------



## Mandie Barker (Jan 13, 2013)

*Northern Reward*

Hi there

I have a letter (dated 4 Aug 1937) to my husbands grandfather Skipper G D Barker who we believe to have been the Skipper (possibly) of the 'Northern Reward' at the time of the incident with the 'Favorita'. Its from Lloyds of London. I have been in touch with Lloyd's to see if I can get any further information about the incident.

I'll let you know what I find out.

Mandie


----------

